# 2005 Nissan Maxima - power steering overflowing in reservoir



## maximafan2005 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello Everyone. I have a 2005 Maxima. I had recently removed the engine to replace the timing chain on the car. I also replaced the leaking power steering return hose and the pressure sensor on the pump (broke it while installing the engine). Anyways, I put everything back together but I'm having issues with the power steering fluid overflowing in the reservoir and the pump is really noisy. This only occurs when the front wheel are on the ground, when the car is up in the air I don't get any noise and the build stays put.

Does anyone have any suggestion? Help is much appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have air in the system. To purge any air, perform the following procedure:

1. Turn steering wheel several times from full left stop to full right stop with engine off.
CAUTION:
Turn steering wheel while filling reservoir tank with fluid so as not to lower fluid level below the
MIN line.
2. Start engine and hold steering wheel at each lock position for 3 seconds at idle to check for fluid leakage.
3. Repeat step 2 above several times at approximately 3 second intervals.
CAUTION:
Do not hold the steering wheel in a locked position for more than 10 seconds. (There is the possi-
bility that oil pump may be damaged.)
4. Check fluid for bubbles and while contamination.
5. Stop engine if bubbles and white contamination do not drain out. Perform step 2 and 3 above after waiting
until bubbles and white contamination drain out.
6. Stop the engine, and then check fluid level.


----------



## maximafan2005 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello rogoman. I'm assuming this will be complete with the wheels up in the air. I will update once complete. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## maximafan2005 (Mar 25, 2017)

So I finally got the car up in the air. Upon following the procedure above, I discovered a leak on the bottom of the pump itself. I then remembered that on the initial try of removing the pump, I has taken off the bottom bolt on the pump. This bolt holds the pumps gasket. Found another bolt and no more leaks. Everything functions as it should.

Thanks for advice.


----------

